# Random pics of new coolerdor & humi!



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Just sharing some pics of my new coolerdor... I just went for a size upgrade (though it isn't big compared to most of yours). New 50 qt Coleman. I took forever to find one, as I wanted one that wasn't huge but could still fit 2 of the cedar trays from cheaphumidors side by side. (Interior of the cooler had to be bigger than 12.5" front to back... most of the 36-50qt coolers are just a bit too small. This one is 13"! Woot!) Haven't gotten it done yet, but will be adding an oust fan and a wireless thermo/hygrometer. I plan on adding a half pound of beads or so, as I do prefer them to the CO. Anyway, the pics (first one is with the trays in, second is with trays removed):





Bunch of Gurkha 5 packs from cbid, box of AF 858s, box of Padron Delicias, AF Sampler with 2 Anejos/Opus/Hemis), Ashton VSG Sampler, Monte 3s/4s, and some other good stuff in there. (The ERDM robusto sampler box is just a box with some random stuff in it.)

And while I'm at it... the rest of my cigar collection in my 150 ct. humi:





So... all in all, Ive made it pretty far down the slope in about 3 months. The coolerdor has enough space for a few more boxes... which I'm in no hurry to buy!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought I was on the 90 degree slope! Great looking set up and smokes I hope to be there at the 3 month make but I doubt it.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like you have a lot of goooooood smoking ahead of you!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

nice selection you have there.. those ashton vsg are goooood.. 

that cohiba robusto?? did it come in that tube??


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice set-up. I've noticed that with some Coleman coolers, they have a hole in the lid (you can see it when you open the lid as it is underneath). Wondering if others are noticing the same? This proves problematic when you are cleaning it and water can get trapped in the lid.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

Them RP'S Vintage look good :dr, nice group of cigars..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It all looks good.

You have some great smoking ahead of you there.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

What is your oasis set at and what bead RH did you use?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm really glad you posted this cause I've been lookinging for something also that can fit the cedar trays side by side. 

The coolerdor and the cigars in it look real nice!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nicely done! Excellent collection of smokes you have there. :dr


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice collection. Thanks for the pron.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice. I'm gonna pick up a new cooler this week, gotta start my own coolerdor! I love the ideo of putting shelves in them, but we'll see what I end up with.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice :tu Start smoking some of them to make more room


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> nice selection you have there.. those ashton vsg are goooood..
> 
> that cohiba robusto?? did it come in that tube??


Heh... well, it kinda came in the tube... a friend picked it up in Mexico. He said the seller (a shop) put it in the tube for him after he bought it, so it isn't "originally" in a tube. That said, I am 99.99999% sure it is fake after seeing other pictures, lol.



Boston_Dude05 said:


> Very nice set-up. I've noticed that with some Coleman coolers, they have a hole in the lid (you can see it when you open the lid as it is underneath). Wondering if others are noticing the same? This proves problematic when you are cleaning it and water can get trapped in the lid.


No hole in the lid that I could find... I cleaned it, and didn't see any issues with places for water to hide. (And I rechecked after seeing your post!) Thanks for the tip, though.



K Baz said:


> What is your oasis set at and what bead RH did you use?


70% beads and CO set at 68%... but I'm certain the CO is not accurate (I think it actually measures 2% low... I've salt tested it a few times, and keep getting different results. I've got to hygros in there, and they're reading 70... so all is well for now. I'm using the CO just to make sure I gave the new cedar trays enough seasoning (I had them in with the CO for only 24 hrs before adding the sticks). I will actually be removing the CO and adding more beads as soon as more arrive.



Blake Lockhart said:


> I'm really glad you posted this cause I've been lookinging for something also that can fit the cedar trays side by side.
> 
> The coolerdor and the cigars in it look real nice!


Took me a little while to find one that worked... and I felt a bit silly taking a tape measure in to Wal-Mart/Meijer/Target with me several times! I finally found this one at a local Ace hardware.

FYI, it is a Coleman 50 qt... the sticker didn't have what appeared to be a "name" on it... but the bottom of the cooler reads:
*COLEMAN
Model No. 5235, 5236*​
Hope that might be of assistance.

Thanks for the comments everyone. Glad you're all enjoying the pics. And yes... I need to stop buying and start smoking now. :r I plan on it! (And my wallet has the same thought.)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very Nice:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

It's called the 50-QT Wide Body and it measures 15" X 22.5" X 16.75". Found it at the Coleman web site in the "Chest" category. 
Just got back from Walmart and you're right, they don't have them, but I did look closely at the 70 qt. and the 100 qt...and brought my "tape" too.  They're loaded up with coolers.

I've got an Ace near me so I'll have to check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great selection and very nicely organized, baglorious.
:tu 

I'm about to pull the trigger on a box of Flor Finas also.
Trying to decide between those and the double Chateau Fuente.

Question:
What box do I see peeking behind the Ashton VSG sampler?

Thanks for the pics.
Great setup. 
:dr


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice setup. I am headin down that slippery slope. I just purchased around 4: 5 packs and a new coolerdor from walmart. Cant wait to start fillin it with lots of sticks. I will get some pics of when i get it all setup. Keep up the work.

:ss :tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

YUM!!! What time shall we all be over?


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

^ thats what I'm talkin about, when's the HERF?

Nicley done, very organized selection of some fine cigars ....


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

baglorious said:


> Just sharing some pics of my new coolerdor... I just went for a size upgrade (though it isn't big compared to most of yours). New 50 qt Coleman. I took forever to find one, as I wanted one that wasn't huge but could still fit 2 of the cedar trays from cheaphumidors side by side. (Interior of the cooler had to be bigger than 12.5" front to back... most of the 36-50qt coolers are just a bit too small. This one is 13"! Woot!) Haven't gotten it done yet, but will be adding an oust fan and a wireless thermo/hygrometer. I plan on adding a half pound of beads or so, as I do prefer them to the CO. Anyway, the pics (first one is with the trays in, second is with trays removed):
> 
> Bunch of Gurkha 5 packs from cbid, box of AF 858s, box of Padron Delicias, AF Sampler with 2 Anejos/Opus/Hemis), Ashton VSG Sampler, Monte 3s/4s, and some other good stuff in there. (The ERDM robusto sampler box is just a box with some random stuff in it.)
> 
> ...


If you decide that you don't like RP and Gurk anymore look me up!!:ss


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Very Nice Selection of Smokes! Smoke them in good health!


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats one of the sweetest setups I've seen:tu


----------

